# 13th of June 1952....



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Apr 13, 2021)

Thanks for the link.

Short Wiki article:
Catalina affair - Wikipedia

And the longer one, in 3 parts:
The Catalina Affair, Part 1 of 3 ‹ HistoricWings.com :: A Magazine for Aviators, Pilots and Adventurers

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

